# Granger Alaskan Saw Mill Criticism



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 15, 2016)

i have now used the Granger 36 inch saw mill for about 20-30 hours. The mill works extremely well. I have one frustrating observation/comment/design suggestion regarding the depth level adjustments on opposite of the rails. 

I found that the 4 bolt depth adjustment (2 bolts but both shaped like U) are time consuming and difficult to set as a one man show. First, setting one side while holding up the other side is almost impossible without a depth jig which I eventually made. Second, even when I got one side of the guage "set" I could not lock down the setting without making it impossible to raise the other side to the same level because of binding or if I left the one set side not totally locked down then it would slip out of its setting if not slide all the way down to the bottom. Arrgggggggghhhh


In my mind a spring loaded push/pin system on both sides may be a better type of design. 

Anyone else had a problem like this with the granger mill?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2016)

I run the same mill. Sounds like you are loosening the u bolts to much, I loosen just enough to move it. I do this with the bar flat on the ground. You will need spare u bolts as in time they will gall and snap, they cost about a buck. I also use a ratcheting wrench, I carry it in my pocket as it fits all the fastness on the mill. It really is not that difficult a mill to adjust, if it is giving you trouble the something is wrong. The advantage to the clamp system that grander uses is that it is infinitely adjustable, a pin system would not be. U bolts can be bought at any hardware store or big box store, a complicated adjustment system could not. Remember this thing was designed to be used in the remote bush so it was kept simple. Jmo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 16, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I run the same mill. Sounds like you are loosening the u bolts to much, I loosen just enough to move it. I do this with the bar flat on the ground. You will need spare u bolts as in time they will gall and snap, they cost about a buck. I also use a ratcheting wrench, I carry it in my pocket as it fits all the fastness on the mill. It really is not that difficult a mill to adjust, if it is giving you trouble the something is wrong. The advantage to the clamp system that grander uses is that it is infinitely adjustable, a pin system would not be. U bolts can be bought at any hardware store or big box store, a complicated adjustment system could not. Remember this thing was designed to be used in the remote bush so it was kept simple. Jmo.


I like the ratchet idea and will keep it in mind. Also I finally cut some blocks at sizes for slabs I usually cut 4/4, 8/4 and 12/4 which has helped a lot


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2016)

The block thing is a good idea if it makes it easier for you to set.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 18, 2016)

yea I found the blocks to be great. I just marked each with a sharpie to what they measured and grabbed as I needed them. Worked out well so I tossed them in my chainsaw bag for next go round. 


woodtickgreg said:


> The block thing is a good idea if it makes it easier for you to set.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been considering doing the spring loaded pins on my panther. It's very hard to adjust it


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 19, 2016)

Are you having any problems with your back while milling? Are you milling the log on the ground or is it sitting on something higher? I'd like to get a Granger to take mobile in the woods but I don't think my back could take it. I use a logosol now which gets the logs up to waist height. Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2016)

Gary, milling on the ground is very physical and demanding work, heck just carrying the mill is work as well as flipping and carrying green wet boards. Smaller stuff you'll be ok if you pace yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

